# C Tug trolleys



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Santa left a C-tug trolley under my christmas tree. Can anyone tell me what the lever looking device that plugs into the middle of the structure is for? Doesn't seem to lock anything, or does it?

What do you think about storing a kayak on a trolley? Sits nicely on it, seems to make good sense.

Cheers
Slide


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

That's so it sits up if that makes sense. I never use mine. A stand if you may, so it sits up while you load the Kayak on I think.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - I had a bit of trouble with mine at first. Then I read the instructions and it all made sentance. Not having a go, just it did really help it all make sense for me.

The lever clip thing that you feed the strap through to secure the yak down was a pain to use though. I took it off and spent $1.50 to replace it with a 2 piece buckle the same as what you would find on the waist strap on a backpack. It's heaps easier to use and I think it gives better tension on the yak (still paranoid about scratching it)

Handy tip if you want.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

DrJed said:


> Hey bud - I had a bit of trouble with mine at first. Then I read the instructions and it all made sentance. Not having a go, just it did really help it all make sense for me.
> The lever clip thing that you feed the strap through to secure the yak down was a pain to use though. I took it off and spent $1.50 to replace it with a 2 piece buckle the same as what you would find on the waist strap on a backpack. It's heaps easier to use and I think it gives better tension on the yak (still paranoid about scratching it)
> Handy tip if you want.
> Cheers
> Steve


Guess what? I think you might have been using it wrong. I used to swear and curse at mine as it gave me the $hits big time as I could never get any tension of the thing and it would always come off.
I too was going to replace the clips ot straps until I spoke to one of the guys from BLA about it and he said that It was a common mistake and to thread the strap through the hole that already has the strap threaded through from the other side and then thread it back through the end that you normally thread through first that gets clamped down on.
I did this and found that it works a treat and you can pull the strap as tight as you wish without losing tension. It looks strange but it works. If you Keep doing it the way that looks and seems logical you won't get the strap tight enough.

I hope I have explained this enough to make sense. Try it.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

The straps are WEIRD, and so are the instructions, the do itsyourself assembly pictorial instructions don't even represent the parts in the box leaving the purchaser to curse under his or her breath "what the Fu#@ is this [email protected]#*.

The bits got binned and resolved the problem easily by buying a $7.00 heavy duty elastic band with a hook each end, its a ripper and so easy peasy.

From an engineer's viewpoint the C Tug is a brillaint bit of kit but let down miserably by the straps which are breathtakingly pathetic. The company should change the tethering components to something ready assembled.

B


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

When I get a chance I'll take a photo of how I use the C-Tug Straps, which will hopefully help other who are having the same bad experiences.
Like I said, I used to swear like crazy at them and curse the day I pucahsed them. Now I just strap them the new way and am happy as larry. They stay tight and don't move an inch.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Zone said:


> When I get a chance I'll take a photo of how I use the C-Tug Straps, which will hopefully help other who are having the same bad experiences.
> Like I said, I used to swear like crazy at them and curse the day I pucahsed them. Now I just strap them the new way and am happy as larry. They stay tight and don't move an inch.


as Zone said once you push the straps thru the right buckle slot it is easy , fitting together from new took me around 5 mins if that , really was easy 
the straps are brilliant in my opinion , THEY NEVER SLIP


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Agree about the straps. Once you find the correct way of using them, you will never go back. They provide perfect tensioning and will not slip.
I store my Prowler 15 on the trolley without a problem. They really are great trolleys, especially the wheels, as they are wide enough to negotiate the rocky outcrops at Gordon's Bay.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Aren't we supposed to store our pride and joy anyway but right side up, on end or edge or upside down ?

Something to do with gravity or magnetic fields or sumfink :?


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Zone said:


> When I get a chance I'll take a photo of how I use the C-Tug Straps, which will hopefully help other who are having the same bad experiences.
> Like I said, I used to swear like crazy at them and curse the day I pucahsed them. Now I just strap them the new way and am happy as larry. They stay tight and don't move an inch.


Old post I know :? any chance of the above photos were taken? This is of interest to me.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Lureme said:


> Zone said:
> 
> 
> > When I get a chance I'll take a photo of how I use the C-Tug Straps, which will hopefully help other who are having the same bad experiences.
> ...


I would assume not, Zone aint around these parts no more. Hopefully one of the other C-tug users can help out by taking some piccies for you.


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not that happy with the C-Tug, it's ok on hard sand which probably suits most of your fishing. Where I live the beaches are soft shingle and the C-Tug just sinks and digs in... oh, and the plastic buckle broke :?

http://saltwateryakfisherman.blogspot.com/2008/11/c-tug-trolley.html

Something with wider tyres would be nice, Roll Easy do a couple of good trolleys, but they're not cheap and I doubt they'll go into the front hatch..

I'm hoping something better will come onto the market before too long.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll post a piccie tonight Red. I'd do it now, but the better half has knicked the camera.

I've been a fan of the C-TUG after my two homemade jobbies failed, but I take V8rob's point about them being pretty ordinary in soft sand. I've set the pressure in the tyres to quite low so they have a bit more spread. How you managed to break the plastic buckle is beyond me though. I do notice you have the newer orange model. My C-TUG remains attached to the yak as it serves as the rear hitching point on my ute. Since it is critical that it doesn't come off or loose when I'm doing a 100k down the road, I have it jacked up tight and and have had 100% faith in it. You got me worried now.

The only way you stop sand egress on to the axle is to have fully sealed bearings. This will jack the price right up and to my way of thinking unnecessary unless you are in the habit of dragging the yak a long way through the sand most of the time.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

here we go


----------

